# Why does everyone seem to hate Nickelback?



## DragorianSword (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally I like Nickelback a lot.
They really are one of my favorite groups, but when you go online you seem to find a lot of Nickelbackhaters.
Sometimes it's even just as bad as with Justin Bieber.

And I don't really understand why they are so hated. I mean their music is in general better than a lot of other things out there.
I have noticed though that the most haters seem to be american so one reason I could come up with is that they hate it because they actually hate everything canadian.
But I couldn't come up with anything else.
I have to say to me their last cd wasn't really great but the others were pretty good.

So is there anyone who could clarify this matter for me?


----------



## emigre (Apr 20, 2012)

Because Nickelback make fucking horrible music.


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2012)

Because it's popular to hate them.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 20, 2012)

Out of Nickleback's entire library, they only have two worthwhile songs.

Also, the lead singers isn't singing - at all. He's screaming in a deep voice and the instrumentalists are incredibly mediocre. If you like Nickleback, it's safe to assume you like them in from within the same vein you enjoy McDonald's.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 20, 2012)

One of the biggest rockbands in the world.
So there most be some people that like what they do...

But as time passes they got the jonbonjovi syndrom...just make songs for the radio.

I liked the silver side up album....though....

TIP: Listen to what you like....


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 20, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> One of the biggest rockbands in the world.
> So there most be some people that like what they do...
> 
> But as time passes they got the jonbonjovi syndrom...just make songs for the radio.
> ...



Yeah you're right but I just wanted to know if there was a general reason why people hate them.
It's probably just not everyones genre.


----------



## gusmento01 (Apr 20, 2012)

His voice is annoying, that's the reason why I hate him.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 20, 2012)

Because they're shit.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, it's a lame name for a band....


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 20, 2012)

if you listened to a few of their songs all of the songs are the exact same

/thread


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 21, 2012)

Veho said:


> Because it's popular to hate them.


Sad but true.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 21, 2012)

Psyfira said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Because it's popular to hate them.
> ...



We're talking about Nickelback here, not Metallica; get back on topic!

On topic, because they are both awful musicians and inexplicably popular. Plus, they're extremely easy to parody.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDgs1iroYyY


----------



## philip11 (Apr 21, 2012)

Compared to what my Brother listens to NickelBack is amazing

Anyway I honestly don't mind nickelback I have no idea why, my favourite Genre is Classical but anyway Compared to other bands (when I "compare" I mean Screaming bands) they are not half bad and my good and bad ratio is good who doesn't scream and bad is who does.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 21, 2012)

Nickelback? Still not as bad as Justin Bieber/Rebecca Black/Niki Minaj/Lil Wayne/Adele


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 21, 2012)

Why do people dislike Nickelback? I think it's people who feel their just generic rock, a product of mass marketing. 
I personally used to love them when I was younger and didn't develop my taste for music.


----------



## nando (Apr 21, 2012)

i used to like nickelback when they first came up. but i used to like lots of crappy music back in the day. but of all the crappy music i used to like, some of it i can still see why i liked it, some was plain fun for a teen... but nickelback, i just don't understand what i was thinking. i think they were just played on the radio therefore i listened to them.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Apr 21, 2012)

nando said:


> i used to like nickelback when they first came up. but i used to like lots of crappy music back in the day. but of all the crappy music i used to like, some of it i can still see why i liked it, some was plain fun for a teen... but nickelback, i just don't understand what i was thinking. i think they were just played on the radio therefore i listened to them.



yeah same sentiments, when Spiderman came out Nickelback had a corresponding music video for the movie tie in, and I loved it. I probably still do, but their music doesn't fill the soul and really isn't genuine. Hell as genuine as a band like Creed if you know what I mean.


----------



## ieatpixels (Apr 21, 2012)

it's just one of those memes where people like to incessantly perpetuate something as being bad, they do this for the sake of amusement like it's some insider joke or something.
People do this with various things, Nickelback, the Star Wars prequels, Justin Bieber, etc.

I really don't like how people do this, as it oftern gives onlookers the wrong impression of people actually having a true opinion of the thing they're pretending to dislike.
(It happens with liking/hyping up things too though, such as bacon, Nutella, Angry Birds, rainbows & the Hunger Games.)
Plus it can give so much attention to the 'thing' that it seems odd. Like people talk about things they pretend to dislike for the amusement factor, and they continue doing so after the thing would otherwise be irrelevant.
Really annoys me when it comes down to it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't even know people hated Nickelback so much.
Huh.
Though I also didn't know they were popular...so there ya go.

Not that I care. I don't mind 'em. I never listen to western music anymore...but yeah. Plenty of "bands" and "artists" much more worthy of hating out there.
EDIT: er, western lyrical music. I still listen to instrumentals.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 21, 2012)

According to one of my friends'  (Psych, I think) textbook, Nickelback is a heavy metal band, right up there with Metallica.

Welp.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 21, 2012)

They're definitely not as bad as say, Nicki Minaj, Lil Wayne, Justin Bieber, etc., but their sound is so generic, and their singer has that shitty grunty, moaning sound that's way too common in modern rock bands, like Theory of a Deadman, who are way worse than Nickelback.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 21, 2012)

ieatpixels said:


> it's just one of those memes where people like to incessantly perpetuate something as being bad, they do this for the sake of amusement like it's some insider joke or something.
> People do this with various things, Nickelback, the Star Wars prequels, Justin Bieber, etc.
> 
> I really don't like how people do this, as it oftern gives onlookers the wrong impression of people actually having a true opinion of the thing they're pretending to dislike.
> ...


Do you enjoy the Star Wars prequels


----------



## Devin (Apr 21, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 21, 2012)

They are hit and miss for me, some songs I like and some songs I wish would drop off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Supernova741 (Apr 21, 2012)

I hate him because "He reminds me of what I really am"


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 21, 2012)

I LOVE NICKELBACK!



Also this is why nickelback is amazing.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 22, 2012)

Devin said:


>


Ha ha ha, thanks for that Devin!
Honestly I hate all bands that write music just for the sake of making money.
There's no truth or feeling behind a lot of bands once they've released a couple albums.
This is the same reason why I am tired of Foo Fighters, honestly they haven't released anything good in over 10 years.

That being a given, plus any band that just plays power chords with a guy trying to make his voice deep and raspy is lame.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 22, 2012)

You know what? Even their name is deceptive!

When I hear their music, I want more than a nickel back.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You know what? Even their name is deceptive!
> 
> When I hear their music, I want more than a nickel back.


Boooooooooooo


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You know what? Even their name is deceptive!
> 
> When I hear their music, I want more than a nickel back.


*throws tomatoes*


----------



## Icealote (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought they died out? I cant even remember their songs.


----------



## Domination (Apr 22, 2012)

To be honest, some people genuinely hate them, but many are probably bandwagon jumpers. Those that say 'OMG I LUV NICKELDERP I R ROCKER' are most probably not very deep into the rock scene, because it's frowned upon to like Nickelback. I mean every time there's a Nickelback article on a news site, the comments are mostly people making fun of Nickelback. 

Personally I don't like them because of their repetitive and generic music plus Chad Kroeger 's terrible voice, but to be honest I haven't heard a lot and I don't really hate hate them. I mean if you want to listen to grungey rock, there's Alter Bridge. Not the best band either, but their guitarist is better than Nickelback's and Miles Kennedy is miles better than Chad Kroeger.

Also: http://www.aux.tv/2011/11/nickelblock/


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 22, 2012)

I can only speak for myself...

I enjoyed Nickelback's first album.  After that, everything just started sounding exactly the same...

Also, I don't like any of the bands who are trying to replicate Eddie Vedder's voice 20 years too late (which is pretty much every band out right now...).  They've picked a fantastic singer to look up to but nobody wants to listen to them try to sing when Vedder does it better.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2012)

The reason I hate them is that every song I've heard them do is atrocious. Not only that but they are also atrocious to look at as well, when you see them in interviews they're up their own arseholes and they cannot take a joke either.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 22, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> The reason I hate them is that every song I've heard them do is atrocious. Not only that but they are also atrocious to look at as well, when you see them in interviews they're up their own arseholes and they cannot take a joke either.



inorite?  I mean, are leather pants really necessary?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2012)

Another thing, you know you get songs where you just can't fucking stand, like ones by James Blunt, Mika etc after four or so years...they don't grate as much, you still don't like them but you don't want to rip you're ears off when they come on.  Nickelback...well I feel the same when they come on now as I ever did, probably more so.




Hielkenator said:


> One of the biggest rockbands in the world.
> So there most be some people that like what they do...


Hitler was immensely popular and is still a influence among racists and wankers.

I'm not saying Nickelback are as bad as Hitler though at least he had the common decency to kill himself.

:lolitsjustajokeliketheydoontopgear:


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 23, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Another thing, you know you get songs where you just can't fucking stand, like ones by James Blunt, Mika etc after four or so years...they don't grate as much, you still don't like them but you don't want to rip you're ears off when they come on.  Nickelback...well I feel the same when they come on now as I ever did, probably more so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like for TG reference XD


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 7, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


> Why do people dislike Nickelback? I think it's people who feel their just generic rock, a product of mass marketing.
> I personally used to love them when I was younger and didn't develop my taste for music.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 9, 2012)

Nickelback sucks dick. Straight up, dawg.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQzhOyHTarU


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Nickelback sucks dick. Straight up, dawg.




They asked the crowd if they would like some rock'n'roll.

Looks like *puts on sunglasses

Nickelback got the rock.

yyyyyyeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## _acid_ (Jul 9, 2012)

nobody really needs to make these kinds of threads guys. always gonna be haters and fans.........


----------



## Yumi (Jul 9, 2012)

First album was alright. But once they get the fame, they change and stick to the same plan. They can always be way way way more better. And this goes for lot of bands/artists of today. Money converters. 



_acid_ said:


> nobody really needs to make these kinds of threads guys. always gonna be haters and fans.........



Thats like saying no one should make a thread about -insert game here-. You'll have lovers, haters and neutral.
Plus, it's in the B,M,T&M area...so there's nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 9, 2012)

I like Nicholas Cage for his acting but not for his singing.


----------



## Lanlan (Jul 9, 2012)

As a musician I think they're terrible. They use a checklist to write their songs. Like it has to have a catchy chorus, shit lyrics that appeal to the "everyman", and simplistic music that takes no talent to write. Just grab four chords and arrange em in something that sounds slightly different than their last song. Daniel Adair isn't bad though, and he doesn't just play with Nickelback.


----------

